# Had a guy arrested tonight, over $22.40 can’t believe it



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

So at 1:30 am I picked this dude up at a closed restataunt and he was going to the airport. 

OK... way too early, that’s weird...


Get him out to the airport meter is at $22.40

“$22.40 sir”

“I can’t pay” he says as he gets out.

“$22.40 SIR”

“I’m not paying” he replies.

I jump up and down wave my arms to the cop parked on the curb behind me and shout police (he’s about 4-5 empty spaces behind me) his headlights come on and his car lurches forward and breaks loud enough to squeal. Stopping right behind me.

“What’s going on Steve?” He asks.

(I work for TSA FULL time and run into this deputy ALL the time.)

“That guy in the black hoodie with the backpack took off without paying” I tell him pointing at me he guy.

“Don’t move, can’t get you towed” he says as he quickly enters the building.

5 minutes later he comes out.

“Please, pay the gentlemen before we have to spend god only knows how much time filling out paperwork”

“I can’t pay” le paxhole tells him.

“Brother, this is the easy way. I know Stevie, he’s going to let it slide if you pay up.” The cop tells him.

“For the last time I’m not paying, and your not going to arrest me over $20” le paxhole tells the cop”.

“I’m going to put you in the back or my cruiser while I talk to Stevie” the cop tells le paxhole.

Cop comes back.

“Stevie, it’s up to you”

“It’s almost 2:00 and I can’t make it downtown for bar closing at this point. Not a whole lot of business until probably after 4:00” I explain.

“There’s a few more flights coming in?” He suggests.

“Nope can’t queue in the airport with this car” I reply.

“Alright paperwork it is” the cop tells me. He walks back to his cruiser and comes back with a statement form.

I spend the next 20 minutes filling out the paperwork.


He motions for me to follow him. He rolls down the window.

“Hey buddy, last chance before he drives off” the cop offers”

“You crackers don’t scare me, your not taking me to jail” (as he’s cuffed and in the back seat of the cruiser)


----------



## Ant with ten lives. (Sep 9, 2019)

:thumbup:


----------



## UberSFDriver2016 (Dec 19, 2018)

I call BS. There's no way in the world this cop gave this paxhole 3 chances to pay up. Tell the truth, it turned into something like Die Hard II and you guys chased him around the airport to find out he was a terrorist and you guys foiled their plans to take over ATC. By the way, awesome how you decided to have this paxhole taken in and not wave off $20. It's definitely the principle of the matter. Also, kudos to the cop.


----------



## jaybx17 (Mar 1, 2017)

Quite the imagination some of you have got on this blog


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberSFDriver2016 said:


> I call BS. There's no way in the world this cop gave this paxhole 3 chances to pay up.


I have been through similar with the police. They will give the farebeat several chances to pay.

The last one that I had was a dumping job. The guy was so blott0-ed that he could not give me his correct address and would not show his ID. I took him to the police, who got his ID and saw where he lived. I then asked him if he had any money. He balked at that, so the police asked him. He gave the police a load of garbage. They asked him several times. He continued to balk. Finally, they decided to take him out of the cab. At that point, he took a swing at the police. *GAME OVER*, Jack! Another occifer opened the other door, one pushed, one pulled, down on the ground, hands behind back, cuffed and jerked up hard.

The police told me that there was a Magistrate inside and I could swear out a warrant. I did let it go, because this guy was in enough trouble as it was. Assaulting a Peace Officer? .................bad idea, _no bueno_, _pas tiguidou_...............

In fact, of late, the police will not put anyone into your cab before they make sure that he has either cash or a credit card.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> So at 1:30 am I picked this dude up at a closed restataunt and he was going to the airport.
> 
> OK... way too early, that's weird...
> 
> ...


Bull &#128169; story


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

Good thing people pay Uber before they get in my car. This is why Taxis will ultimately die out. You’re out that money either way.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

BadYota said:


> Taxis will ultimately die out.


Perhaps they will in Jacksonville, Florida, but not everywhere else.

In the Capital of Your Nation, people still use cabs. In fact, on many of the short and mediocre trips, there is not much difference between UberX and cab rates. In some cases, the cab is less expensive. If there is even a mild surge (where the customer pays a multiplier, but the driver gets base rates, only), the cab costs less. If there is a serious surge (1,7 or greater), even on the long trips, the cab is less or about the same. Once the surge hits 1,9, you are paying far more to Uber than you would to a cab driver.. This might explain why Uber offers taxis, here. From the neighbourhoods and districts to which the visitors come and stay, the cab can meet or beat the UberX base rate to National Airport (our principal airport).

Original Poster's market, Orlando, Florida, is the one market in the U.S. of A. where the cabs are still getting more business than are Uber/Lyft. Uber finally had to launch Uber Taxi there to get the visitors' dollars. I do find it curious that the cab drivers there get a pretty bad deal from Uber on Uber Taxi. We get a good one, here. Uber charges the Uber Taxi user a two dollar user fee. We get the whole meter, plus whatever tip the customer gives, if he gives one. The two dollar user fee is no big deal, here, as it has cost extra to call a cab here since the 1920s. The current charge for calling a cab here is two dollars. Further, Uber Taxi pays Monday through Friday, unless there is holiday.



peteyvavs said:


> Bull &#128169; story


It actually is plausible. This sort of nonsense happens all the time. All of you posters who are calling Beta Sigma on this story are only demonstrating how little you TNC drivers know about this business..............and the posters here are those who actually know the "most"..........I shudder to think of how little the ants know..................................


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Wow. Think he really had a flight?



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> (I work for TSA FULL time and run into this pputy ALL the time.)


Really? How long has this been going on?



peteyvavs said:


> Bull &#128169; story


Steve's been around longer than most on this forum.

What makes it unbelievable to you? 
I have no problem believing him, regardless of the story.


----------



## UberSFDriver2016 (Dec 19, 2018)

I don't think his story is BS as this probably happens on a daily basis in the Taxi World. I only call it BS bec I believe the story is bigger and Steve pulled a McClain and saved the world. Yiippy-Ky-Aye, Mother Trucker!


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

UberSFDriver2016 said:


> I don't think his story is BS as this probably happens on a daily basis in the Taxi World. I only call it BS bec I believe the story is bigger and Steve pulled a McClain and saved the world. Yiippy-Ky-Aye, Mother Trucker!


I wouldn't call bs because of this. Steve is being modest.

Besides, what super hero goes around bragging about their good deeds?


----------



## UberSFDriver2016 (Dec 19, 2018)

BadYota said:


> Good thing people pay Uber before they get in my car. This is why Taxis will ultimately die out. You're out that money either way.


Taxis will die out maybe in the next 20-30 years. There's still a generation of people between the ages of 40-80 years old who still think of Taxis above Rideshare. For one, it's an absolute crap shoot on what kind of Driver they get with Uber or Lyft. They might get that unemployed housewife that has zero idea of how to operate a GPS efficiently and/or can't talk and drive at the same time. I had an Uber in Vegas (as a Rider) and this lady couldn't talk and figure out which way to turn at the same time. She'd start the conversation and then say, "Hold on a sec, have to figure out what my GPS is saying, wait, don't talk, no noise, hold on." Holy Cow! Just look at the colored line of which way to turn, it's either Left or Right, definitely can't be Up or Down. Then it got even cheesier when she handed my friend her Real Estate Agent business card in case we were looking for a home in Vegas.

In SF, taxis are still plentiful but eventually when the Millennials are in their 40's on up, the rest of old folk will either be too feeble to figure out where to be taken or dead. That's when Taxis will die a slow death.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I had a crackhead couple arrested about 30 years ago after taking them in a taxi. I wasted about 30 minutes of my time on principal. The cop asked me to show up in court but I didn't bother. I was satisfied seeing them arrested.


----------



## UberSFDriver2016 (Dec 19, 2018)

Roadmasta said:


> I had a crackhead couple arrested about 30 years ago after taking them in a taxi. I wasted about 30 minutes of my time on principal. The cop asked me to show up in court but I didn't bother. I was satisfied seeing them arrested.


That's the best kind. Them getting arrested gave you last word. In a way, them getting cuffed made it worth the cost of the fare. You're probably not as cold as me, but I would've been laughing and pointing at them while they sat in the back. Then I would've made gestures of enjoying _*Freedom*_.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Stevie "the TSA magic unicorn" taking care of the bad guys


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> So at 1:30 am I picked this dude up at a closed restataunt and he was going to the airport.
> 
> OK... way too early, that's weird...
> 
> ...


Real Life does NOT REWARD LIARS & CHEATS.

ONLY UBER.

ONLY UBER PUNISHES HARD WORK & DEACTIVATES DRIVERS UPON THE WORD OF LIARS.

PUNKS GO TO JAIL.
NOT GET FREE RIDES.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Cans cant tap water from a dry well either way arrest or not.

Even if pax scammed Uber with a stolen credit card, we still get paid.

Thats Ubers fault for letting fraud things like this happen. Nothing to do with the driver.

Cabs*


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Hey, $20 means you can go after this scoundrel in civil court too.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> So at 1:30 am I picked this dude up at a closed restataunt and he was going to the airport.
> 
> OK... way too early, that's weird...
> 
> ...


Busted picture, or it didn't happen! Lol.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> So at 1:30 am I picked this dude up at a closed restataunt and he was going to the airport.
> 
> OK... way too early, that's weird...
> 
> ...


Busted picture, or it didn't happen! Lol.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Sounds plausible to me - cops will do almost anything to avoid a writing a PITA report for a petty offense...there are 50+ info fields to fill in and then a multi-paragraph narrative to write, submitting the whole package to supervisor and then the transport to jail.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

We were both prepared to let him go if he paid, and for the record something REALLY fishy was going on with that dude. Orlando doesn't have flights _departing_ late night.

I honestly think he was going to pull some other shenanigans somewhere else in the airport like stealing luggage from arrivals or some crap. (believe it or not yes, this happens). you can just walk up to baggage claim without a ticket. Pick up some luggage and walk out. Taking a taxi to/from the airport would be a much easier way of not getting caught.

Maybe even doing some pocket fishing, I don't really know to be honest but this crap isn't unheard of.

But unless he was planning on being 6 hours early i don't think he was going to fly out.

Honestly i should never have taken him.



JaxUberLyft said:


> Sounds plausible to me - cops will do almost anything to avoid a writing a PITA report for a petty offense...there are 50+ info fields to fill in and then a multi-paragraph narrative to write, submitting the whole package to supervisor and then the transport to jail.


It's like a 20 minute drive from the airport to the county jail. So reality, filling out all those GD forms PLUS spending an _hour (assuming you can book a dude in 20 minutes or less) _driving dippy mc Paxhole to county lockup?

Vs another hour parked at the airport doing a walk every now and then to make sure that there's a badge and a gun nearby if needed.


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> So at 1:30 am I picked this dude up at a closed restataunt and he was going to the airport.
> 
> OK... way too early, that's weird...
> 
> ...


Good job&#128077;


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Jesus. It just doesnt pay to post on Forums.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberSFDriver2016 said:


> Taxis will die out maybe in the next 20-30 years. There's still a generation of people between the ages of 40-80 years old who still think of Taxis above Rideshare.


Perhaps they will in San Francisco, but not in the Capital of Your Nation. We get customers of all ages, here. I will admit that at times, I do have to explain to the younger ones how properly to hail a cab. Some of them will put up their hand tentatively or even raise it halfway and close to the chest and look at you "hopefully".......NO,. you put up your hand above your head and hold it away from your body and look directly at the vehicle that you are trying to hail. Be assertive and authoritative; let the driver know that you want a ride. In fact, as you are coming out of the building toward the kerb, start waving. If you are on a sidewalk next to parked cars, have one foot on the kerb and one in the street, extend you hand fully and hold it up. If you are walking toward a cab in traffic and want to hail it, such as when you are leaving a hockey or basketball game at Capital One Arena, point authoritatively at the cab that you are trying to hail. The driver will wave you to board if he is available.

Finally, become familiar with the Uber Taxi option on your Uber application and make use of it to game the surge or when you need a driver who actually knows what he is doing out here and knows where he is going. In addition, download the CURB application, free in the Apple or Google Play Store. In addition to using it to summon a cab, if you are in an area where you can not hail one, you can use it to pay for a cab that you hail if the cab is a CURB cab.

My cab is both an Uber Taxi and a CURB cab.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

BadYota said:


> Good thing people pay Uber before they get in my car. This is why Taxis will ultimately die out. You're out that money either way.


More than likely even a court appointed attorney will end up calling me with an offer to drop the charges for $20.

Honestly i might take it...

Eventually...



Cold Fusion said:


> Stevie "the TSA magic unicorn" taking care of the bad guys


I'd have to say 90% of the time on my job i sit on my furry behind and run the X-ray scanner, I have a nack for spotting stuff so i get put on it a lot.

There's a LOT of stuff that gets scanned every day. Checked bags get scanned as well.

Take all the luggage you handle in a day and I scan more in 15 minutes.










This is about as dangerous as working for the TSA gets.

I can't even arrest anyone, all i can do is summon a cop to do when $(*% gets real.

And honestly, not going to lie. The TSA is the last form of law enforcement/military stuff that i can do on a prosthetic leg. (above the knee amputation)

So really... TSA interview...

My qualifications
military experience
combat experience

What's required for the TSA?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> So at 1:30 am I picked this dude up at a closed restataunt and he was going to the airport.
> 
> OK... way too early, that's weird...
> 
> ...


U get someone arrested for 20$. &#128563;


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

BadYota said:


> Good thing people pay Uber before they get in my car. This is why Taxis will ultimately die out. You're out that money either way.


Unless you do an off-the-books cash rides. Then the police won't even help you if he runs off without paying. Also, a downside of regular rides on Uber is that Uber will refund paxhole for false complaint. If I was a ride thief, I'd steal rides from Uber drivers, personally. No one gets arrested for stealing a ride from an Uber driver.

I had a pax ask to get out early recently, and Uber adjusted the fare to -zero- on my end. I went in circles with support but they won't budge. Rider says did not take the ride. I confirmed rider name and destination when rider got in. I told Uber I have dashcam, ignored by Uber. Uber support then notes that the end destination was not the one provided in the app and that I only get paid if I bring pax to their destination. Note to self, to steal Uber ride, make destination farther than where you are really trying to go where your true destination is half way there, and bail out early.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> U get someone arrested for 20$. &#128563;


So what's the line for you then?

$50?

$100?

Walking off with your cell phone charger cord?

Truth or the matter there's a misdemeanor charge that's applicable.



DoubleDee said:


> And a minority at that. Obviously a racist. Not woke like me and you queen.


Humans ARE all forward facing scum.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> So what's the line for you then?
> 
> $50?
> 
> ...


Good on you for busting this guy. It probably wasn't his first time stealing a fare and if he got away with it, he'd probably do it again. Still might, but we can always hope this is a corrective lesson for him.

Some people might start out with petty theft and graduate to more serious theft. Nip them early!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Unless you do an off-the-books cash rides. Then the police won't even help you if he runs off without paying. Also, a downside of regular rides on Uber is that Uber will refund paxhole for false complaint. If I was a ride thief, I'd steal rides from Uber drivers, personally. No one gets arrested for stealing a ride from an Uber driver.
> 
> I had a pax ask to get out early recently, and Uber adjusted the fare to -zero- on my end. I went in circles with support but they won't budge. Rider says did not take the ride. I confirmed rider name and destination when rider got in. I told Uber I have dashcam, ignored by Uber. Uber support then notes that the end destination was not the one provided in the app and that I only get paid if I bring pax to their destination. Note to self, to steal Uber ride, make destination farther than where you are really trying to go where your true destination is half way there, and bail out early.


I can also demand cash up front on longer fares.

My record for being screwed over is on Uber, not driving a taxi.

Got screwed out of a 5X 15 mile fare at 2015 rates.


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

UberSFDriver2016 said:


> I call BS. There's no way in the world this cop gave this paxhole 3 chances to pay up. Tell the truth, it turned into something like Die Hard II and you guys chased him around the airport to find out he was a terrorist and you guys foiled their plans to take over ATC. By the way, awesome how you decided to have this paxhole taken in and not wave off $20. It's definitely the principle of the matter. Also, kudos to the cop.


Something smells about this one.......


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

@Stevie The magic Unicorn

Good job!

Went through that more than once, especially before we took credit cards.

Some folks would just flat out say they were not going to pay.

Usually, the word "police" ended it right there but there were some real obstinate people.

Yes, PD would arrive and give multiple opportunities to resolve the situation.

My position was pay up or lock up. If you can't afford the ride don't call a cab.

Glad those days are behind me!


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Pretty gay dialog


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> Bull &#128169; story


Runners are very common for taxis. Who would think, if passenger doesn't pay what is the driver going to do? 
Happens enough that If an officer is right there, a driver will get their assistance every time.

My area, they dont arrest for Theft of services below a certain amount.


Another Uber Driver said:


> I have been through similar with the police. They will give the farebeat several chances to pay.


I have been through similar myself. Cops aren't thrilled to arrest them. It's crazy, one of mine was handcuffed, sitting on the curb. Cop asked him 3 times are you going to pay your cab fare. Nope nope nope &#129318;‍♂


The queen &#128120; said:


> U get someone arrested for 20$. &#128563;


Yup! If they dont pay, that's what could happen. 


Rex8976 said:


> @Stevie The magic Unicorn
> 
> Good job!
> 
> ...


&#128175;


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> Wow. Think he really had a flight?
> 
> Really? How long has this been going on?
> 
> ...


It's just 20 bucks, not worth the time. The cop was trying to send you a message that he didn't want to be bothered with this petty &#128002;&#128169;, it'll cost you more to go to court in time and lost revenue.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> U get someone arrested for 20$. &#128563;


$140.00 in net pay for a shift is on the high side for @Stevie The magic Unicorn , right steve? I know I've read posts of his where his take home I'd around 100 plus or minus 20 bucks.

$20 is nearly 15% of that. 
It's 25% of an 80 dollar shift.

Are you willing to just give away 15-25% of your days work?

When I worked retail I had several people arrested for stealing a single pack of $ cigarettes. I had a guy arrested for stealing one 16 oz. Beer, we charged $1.30 for a single 16oz then. It wasn't even my property it was the company's.

This was the same as taking money out of Steve's pocket.

I'm sure steve would have rather had the money, but the guy refused to pay.



peteyvavs said:


> It's just 20 bucks, not worth the time. The cop was trying to send you a message that he didn't want to be bothered with this petty &#128002;&#128169;, it'll cost you more to go to court in time and lost revenue.


I'm sure steve also would rather the guy paid.

You didn't tell me what makes this story unbelievable.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

UberSFDriver2016 said:


> I don't think his story is BS as this probably happens on a daily basis in the Taxi World. I only call it BS bec I believe the story is bigger and Steve pulled a McClain and saved the world. Yiippy-Ky-Aye, Mother Trucker!


----------



## UberPuppetGirl (Jul 6, 2019)

Wow $22.00 and a hoodie hooded tale.
[email protected]❤✨&#128131;


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

UberSFDriver2016 said:


> There's still a generation of people between the ages of 40-80 years old who still think of Taxis above Rideshare. For one, it's an absolute crap shoot on what kind of Driver they get with Uber or Lyft.


This is a small town with a whole lot of taxi cabs. And darn near every one of them is filthy and rusty on the outside. I haven't used one for a few years, but the last time I did it was $35 plus tip from the airport to my home.... as a driver, Uber pays me about $20 and Lyft about $15 for the same trip. The taxi was dirty and the driver was a slob. As a rider most of my rideshare trips have been in nice cars, with pleasant, well-groomed drivers (most... not all). I am in that generation that used taxis almost all my life. Not any more.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> So at 1:30 am I picked this dude up at a closed restataunt and he was going to the airport.
> 
> OK... way too early, that's weird...
> 
> ...


Huh?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> It's just 20 bucks, not worth the time. The cop was trying to send you a message that he didn't want to be bothered with this petty &#128002;&#128169;, it'll cost you more to go to court in time and lost revenue.


Normally it's not it's not worth the time. Normally you can't get a cop out quickly enough to do anything.

But normally the customer doesn't get dropped off _3 car lengths_ from a police officer at exactly the time i'd expect to not get any fares at all.

At that hour on a sunday night? Well after i dropped the dude off I got on hospital ER pickup and had enough time to write out what happened long before I was finished with my shift.



Boca Ratman said:


> $140.00 in net pay for a shift is on the high side for @Stevie The magic Unicorn , right steve? I know I've read posts of his where his take home I'd around 100 plus or minus 20 bucks.
> 
> $20 is nearly 15% of that.
> It's 25% of an 80 dollar shift.
> ...


Close Mr. Ratman,

Went home with $125 cash in my pocket even with that paxhole. Would have been $145 if he had paid.

But with that $125 I know that the 20 miles i drove to the shop at back is insignificant wear and tear on my car, I also know that of all my taxi fares i had all night, only 2 would have exceeded $10 if they were converted from taxi to uberX.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Normally it's not it's not worth the time. Normally you can't get a cop out quickly enough to do anything.
> 
> But normally the customer doesn't get dropped off _3 car lengths_ from a police officer at exactly the time i'd expect to not get any fares at all.
> 
> ...


That 22.40 would have increase your night by nearly 18%. Its not insignificant.

How long have you been with the TSA Steve?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> That 22.40 would have increase your night by nearly 18%. Its not insignificant.
> 
> How long have you been with the TSA Steve?


Just about a year,

But thankfully, all the time i put in the military will combine together with TSA time to build up federal worker retirement. All said i'm close to half away on a federal government pension.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Normally it's not it's not worth the time. Normally you can't get a cop out quickly enough to do anything.
> 
> But normally the customer doesn't get dropped off _3 car lengths_ from a police officer at exactly the time i'd expect to not get any fares at all.


This^^^ many of the smaller fares are not worth waiting on the police, because it is a low priority call, and the time loss would be more than just moving on and collecting other Riders.

I had a taxi passenger once that went across town. Because of her age, I requested a down payment at the beginning. But she said someone else was paying for it. I said okay, but I would call the cops for theft of services if it didn't get paid.

At the destination, the other person didn't answer the phone. The destination was a gas station parking lot, where there was already an officer on break.

Long story short, she got placed in handcuffs, her mom had to pick her up, and I eventually got my money after a few months. I didn't have to go to court, as she pled guilty.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Just about a year,
> 
> But thankfully, all the time i put in the military will combine together with TSA time to build up federal worker retirement. All said i'm close to half away on a federal government pension.


Nice!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> This^^^ many of the smaller fares are not worth waiting on the police, because it is a low priority call, and the time loss would be more than just moving on and collecting other Riders.
> 
> I had a taxi passenger once that went across town. Because of her age, I requested a down payment at the beginning. But she said someone else was paying for it. I said okay, but I would call the cops for theft of services if it didn't get paid.
> 
> ...


Another time i dropped off this dude who didn't want to pay and looked around and saw a bike cope 4 feet away. About 2 minutes later "I don't have any money" turned into me getting paid.

Honestly i was truly expecting the dude to pay up when the cop got involved. Some people are just stupid.

I checked the County jail Bail portal (where it shows who's in county lockup and what they are charged with) the dude was locked up by 9:30 PM on petite theft, possession of counterfeit currency (10+ bills)

I did in fact tell him i didn't have change for $100 before taking him to the airport (common for me to do on strange calls and VERY common with hood rats)

So... possession of counterfeit currency and the dude got a $20ish cab ride?


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> So at 1:30 am I picked this dude up at a closed restataunt and he was going to the airport.
> 
> OK... way too early, that's weird...
> 
> ...


This is so not true



UberSFDriver2016 said:


> I call BS. There's no way in the world this cop gave this paxhole 3 chances to pay up. Tell the truth, it turned into something like Die Hard II and you guys chased him around the airport to find out he was a terrorist and you guys foiled their plans to take over ATC. By the way, awesome how you decided to have this paxhole taken in and not wave off $20. It's definitely the principle of the matter. Also, kudos to the cop.


Cops don't arrest them. This is bull. Go ask a cop.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> So at 1:30 am I picked this dude up at a closed restataunt and he was going to the airport.





Crosbyandstarsky said:


> This is so not true


Perhaps they do not in Minnesota, but they do elsewhere. I have seen it happen more than once.

..............and these TNC drivers wonder why we tell them that they do not know anything about this business............


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

That dude sounds like was up to trouble. Probably was going to steal something at the airport.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> This is so not true
> 
> 
> Cops don't arrest them. This is bull. Go ask a cop.


https://www.palmbeachpost.com/news/...-after-not-paying-cab-fare-for-ride-from-jail

Here's some good irony, a while ago but Florida man got arrested for not paying for his cab ride, home from jail...


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

It's not about 20 bux, it's about teaching the pax a lesson.

He's done this before and gotten away with it. Next time he'll think twice.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

observer said:


> It's not about 20 bux, it's about teaching the pax a lesson.
> 
> He's done this before and gotten away with it. Next time he'll think twice.


I think you nailed it.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> So at 1:30 am I picked this dude up at a closed restataunt and he was going to the airport.
> 
> OK... way too early, that's weird...
> 
> ...


You can't fix stupid. What an amazing story about a clueless male.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> So at 1:30 am I picked this dude up at a closed restataunt and he was going to the airport.
> 
> OK... way too early, that's weird...
> 
> ...


Meter? When did this forum become a taxi forum? I thought we Bers killed you guys off long ago?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> Meter? When did this forum become a taxi forum? I thought we Bers killed you guys off long ago?


You haven't been paying attention.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> https://www.palmbeachpost.com/news/...-after-not-paying-cab-fare-for-ride-from-jail
> 
> Here's some good irony, a while ago but Florida man got arrested for not paying for his cab ride, home from jail...


I would of took payment over the phone, plus wait time. Matter of fact, as soon as someone pulls shit about not paying, I start wait time and call the cops.

I almost had someone arrested on Christmas Eve for not coming up with the full amount. That person skimps on every driver too. No more though. Cops paid her fare.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

dlearl476 said:


> Yep. I doubt there are more than 10 people in my market that would appreciate listening to Mott the Hoople "All the Young Dudes" at 110 db like I did today while delivering Taco Bell.
> 
> 3 hour block, one delivery (the rest of the time I was couch surfing) $33. TU GH!
> 
> ...





Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> More than likely even a court appointed attorney will end up calling me with an offer to drop the charges for $20.
> 
> Honestly i might take it...
> 
> ...


I am buying it. You and the cop know each other and the pax was a jerk and a thief. If you are summoned to court, support the cop by appearing and have the jack-pax make restitution and cover court costs.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Female runners are rare, other than the puppy eyes sob story "____ was going to pay, now I can't find him." 

Had another female walk off on a Sunday morning. Told me she didnt have the money. ~$30. It would have been too much time to call police. She was standing in someone's driveway, talking to male friends. So I stayed on the street, parked. I cleared the fare and was waiting "booked in" waiting for either next fare, or the pax to come to her senses, whatever happened first. Called my buddy, told him all about it. Pax paniced. She thought I was calling police! Now she had the money 😂


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> Female runners are rare, other than the puppy eyes sob story "____ was going to pay, now I can't find him."
> 
> Had another female walk off on a Sunday morning. Told me she didnt have the money. ~$30. It would have been too much time to call police. She was standing in someone's driveway, talking to male friends. So I stayed on the street, parked. I cleared the fare and was waiting "booked in" waiting for either next fare, or the pax to come to her senses, whatever happened first. Called my buddy, told him all about it. Pax paniced. She thought I was calling police! Now she had the money &#128514;


LOL


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Cans cant tap water from a dry well either way arrest or not.
> 
> Even if pax scammed Uber with a stolen credit card, we still get paid.
> 
> ...


Bet he wont try it Again in a Cab !



Boca Ratman said:


> I wouldn't call bs because of this. Steve is being modest.
> 
> Besides, what super hero goes around bragging about their good deeds?


Classified.
He cant speak of the Details.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Bet he wont try it Again in a Cab !
> 
> 
> Classified.
> He cant speak of the Details.


Sure i can, I did pat downs on hundreds of tourists and scanned thousands of suitcases....

A month


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> This^^^ many of the smaller fares are not worth waiting on the police, because it is a low priority call, and the time loss would be more than just moving on and collecting other Riders.
> 
> I had a taxi passenger once that went across town. Because of her age, I requested a down payment at the beginning. But she said someone else was paying for it. I said okay, but I would call the cops for theft of services if it didn't get paid.
> 
> ...


I like how the uber drivers think this stuff never happens. I had a $40 ride going to a family gathering where the lady blatantly refused to pay. All her friends and family claimed to have no money but were out front of house bbqing and drinking. I called their bluff and called the cops. While on phone with 911 she pulls a "Sanford and Son" faking a heart attack and flailing on the ground.

911 dispatcher hears of the entire situation and sends out the cops and fire truck. Fire shows up first as she's still on the ground then cops. She fakes it for awhile longer until they pull out the stretcher then she remarkably recovers because she doesn't want a trip to the hospital. Cops canvas the friends and family after they hear both sides of the story and collect $24 for me. They ask me if I'll settle for that because the Aunt is known to have some mental issues.

Long story short I wasted 2 hrs for $24 but sometimes it's all about the principal. Cops and fire both say this kind of crazy stuff happens all the time. After this I tended not to even bother but I learned other forms of recourse. Every experienced cabbie has had a good Seinfeld kind of story happen to them.



observer said:


> It's not about 20 bux, it's about teaching the pax a lesson.
> 
> He's done this before and gotten away with it. Next time he'll think twice.


The guy was just using the Taxis to fence his counterfeit $100s. Trip to airport then go to taxi stand to go back to the bar scene. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Perhaps they do not in Minnesota, but they do elsewhere. I have seen it happen more than once.
> 
> ..............and these TNC drivers wonder why we tell them that they do not know anything about this business............


i do not think Stevie would B.S. us

Steve is A O.K.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

backstreets-trans said:


> The guy was just using the Taxis to fence his counterfeit $100s. Trip to airport then go to taxi stand to go back to the bar scene. Rinse and repeat.


That's my _suspicion_ at this point. I didn't pick him up from the bar scene, i picked him up on my WAY to the bar scene for closing time. Had i NOT picked him up i could have gone down to the clubs to cruise for someone with a dead cell phone or has just been shuffled.

I got his fare from dispatch less than a mile from the pickup location, i was on the road heading his direction when i got it. So just a mile down the road. Going from the airport to the club scene in any timely fashion isn't possible. But had i not gotten his fare odds are very likely i would have gotten *something* out at the club scene. Or the hood just to the west...

And had i stayed put at my last drop-off before him, i wouldn't have gotten $(&%. The east side of town is the universities and the much more well off side of town. The west side of town is the hood and where all the late night taxi business is.

After i dropped him, the airport is out of bound for me, couldn't make it downtown for bar closing time, and the east side of town is dead late night. In the next hour or so the hood actually gets slow as well leading up to 3:00 AM, at which point there's nothing anywhere.

Basically this dumb idiot picked the absolute worst time to do exactly what he did to me, where i had the least to lose by being vindictive and getting revenge, and the worst part of town to boot.

I bet he didn't count on me having a choice literally be to get revenge on him over or parking to watch youtube and get a sammich.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

jaybx17 said:


> Quite the imagination some of you have got on this blog


Facts. I swear some of the clowns on NYC steal stories from here before posting up there. But you know what we say, show the dashcam footage too or no one believes it.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I thought this was a site for Uber drivers, not taxi drivers.

One of the best features of Uber, one of the things that sets it apart from taxi driving, is that the system keeps this situation from ever happening.

I see posts filled with disdain for our customers and I think "that sounds like a taxi driver." I've driven a taxi, and I get it. Yet my Uber experience is the exact opposite.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

UberSFDriver2016 said:


> I call BS. There's no way in the world this cop gave this paxhole 3 chances to pay up. Tell the truth, it turned into something like Die Hard II and you guys chased him around the airport to find out he was a terrorist and you guys foiled their plans to take over ATC. By the way, awesome how you decided to have this paxhole taken in and not wave off $20. It's definitely the principle of the matter. Also, kudos to the cop.


Actually there is a lot of paperwork to this. I've sent several to jail in the cops give him as many opportunities as they can before they take them. I even had one guy call another cab company that usually takes him and get the money from the driver just so he wouldn't go to jail

It's actually a pretty major thing in some cities. Here in Jacksonville and stuff against a merchant which is even worse then shoplifting



Karen Stein said:


> I thought this was a site for Uber drivers, not taxi drivers.
> 
> One of the best features of Uber, one of the things that sets it apart from taxi driving, is that the system keeps this situation from ever happening.
> 
> I see posts filled with disdain for our customers and I think "that sounds like a taxi driver." I've driven a taxi, and I get it. Yet my Uber experience is the exact opposite.


Some people are a taxi and drive for Uber at the same time. Regardless if you have letterings and numbers on the outside of your car or like me a private For Hire car oh, it's not just for Uber only.

Uber Lyft and the taxi all have their own set of problem. So don't think Uber - Lyft it's all shiny happy go lucky unicorns and rainbows.

It's so far from it that it's pitiful.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Wardell Curry said:


> Facts. I swear some of the clowns on NYC steal stories from here before posting up there. But you know what we say, show the dashcam footage too or no one believes it.


Yes, I second that! Busted pics, or it didn't happen.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> I thought this was a site for Uber drivers, not taxi drivers.


This is an open forum. Anyone who opens and account and who will follow the rules may post to any topic.

Uber offers taxis in certain markets. It offers taxis in the Original Poster's market, Orlando, Florida. It is called Uber Taxi. Further, Uber offers taxis in my market, the Capital of Your Nation. It is called Uber Taxi here, as well. Other North American markets in which Uber offers taxis are Honolulu; Portland, Oregon; Chicago, Boston, Montréal. In Chicago, it is called Uber Cab.

What this means is that some of us who drive a taxi also work with Uber in said taxi. This makes us both Uber drivers and taxi drivers. In addition, as another poster so correctly indicates _infra_, some of us do drive both UberX (or some other level of Uber) and a cab. Most of us use different vehicles for each one, as Uber usually requires that.



Karen Stein said:


> the system keeps this situation from ever happening.


It does the same on Uber Taxi. One of the grand things about Uber Taxi, though, is if you do pick up the incorrect passenger, you can still get paid. Pick up the incorrect passenger on any other level of Uber and you do not get paid. If you think for one minute that picking up the incorrect passenger does not occur, you never drove a radio cab,



Karen Stein said:


> I see posts filled with disdain for our customers and I think "that sounds like a taxi driver."


It fits your anti-cab driver agenda nicely, but, if you actually counted the number of posters here who put up posts "filled with disdain for our customers", according to the standards that you are trying to impose,.half the posters here would have to be cab drivers.

*UBER ON!*



W00dbutcher said:


> Some people are a taxi and drive for Uber at the same time. Regardless if you have letterings and numbers on the outside of your car or like me a private For Hire car oh, it's not just for Uber only.


As I understand it, there are some markets where Uber will permit vehicles with "commercial markings" to operate on the X level. Uber and Lyft specifically prohibit that, here. Some do manage to slip through. What some of them do is send photographs of the friend's car that is similar, but put the trade dress on their cabs. They get away with this until a user reports them. Many of them are D.C. cab drivers who use the TNCs as a way to get a fare into the city. A substandard payoff beats deadheading. They get popped eventually because the licence plate does not match.

I drive both a cab and UberX. I have a different car for each. What I drive that day depends on what I think will pay the best.



W00dbutcher said:


> Lyft and the taxi all have their own set of problem. So don't think Uber - Lyft it's all shiny happy go lucky unicorns and rainbows. It's so far from it that it's pitiful.


If you are an Uber Shill, Uber Troll, Uber Boy Scout or Lyft Camp Fire Girl, it is all flowers, rainbows and waterfalls; all is good and right with the world and everybody loves iced tea. Uber is the best company, pays drivers what they are worth, treats drivers well and has just the best benefits. In fact, Uber and Lyft are so clever that they get their UberBOTs and LyftBOTs to shill and troll for them for free.

Either one could get me to shill or troll for them, but, *they gotta' pay me and this [donkey] don't come cheap*.

Neither will bother, though, as they get all of these shills for zero dollars.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Lincoln Town Car 400,501 miles! taxi on baby!


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> I thought this was a site for Uber drivers, not taxi drivers.


Steve has been posting on this forum longer than literally 90% of the members. He posts are often very informative and fact based. He is, in my opinion an asset. 
Furthermore, he was an uber driver, AND is currently on the platform as a taxi driver.



Karen Stein said:


> One of the best features of Uber, one of the things that sets it apart from taxi driving, is that the system keeps this situation from ever happening.


This is only by chance and definitely not by ubers doing. Uber foolish yourself if you think uber wouldn't have us take cash if they could.

The prearranged, prepaid ride is how they skirt regulations and bullies their way into the market in the first place.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> Steve has been posting on this forum longer than literally 90% of the members. He posts are often very informative and fact based. He is, in my opinion an asset.
> Furthermore, he was an uber driver, AND is currently on the platform as a taxi driver


Yeah, he has several identities here.



Boca Ratman said:


> This is only by chance and definitely not by ubers doing. Uber foolish yourself if you think uber wouldn't have us take cash if they could.


Not sure why she's loyal to Uber after how the company treats people.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I thought this was a site for Uber drivers, not taxi drivers.
> 
> One of the best features of Uber, one of the things that sets it apart from taxi driving, is that the system keeps this situation from ever happening.
> 
> I see posts filled with disdain for our customers and I think "that sounds like a taxi driver." I've driven a taxi, and I get it. Yet my Uber experience is the exact opposite.


Yes the generic Uber support email from "Dhavalkumar Patel" in India about not matching up with the customer again really solves the issue. Cause I'm a city like NUC with 9 million people, the chances are pretty high.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> So at 1:30 am I picked this dude up at a closed restataunt and he was going to the airport.
> 
> OK... way too early, that's weird...
> 
> ...


what a scumbag


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> So at 1:30 am I picked this dude up at a closed restataunt and he was going to the airport.
> 
> OK... way too early, that's weird...
> 
> ...


If your working on your first novel, my advice is don't give up your day job.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Am I the only one kinda wondering what @Stevie would have done if it were 30 bucks and the cop wasn't there? Betcha Stevie would have gone all atavistic and the unicorn becomes a frozen fire breathing dragon.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> Am I the only one kinda wondering what @Stevie would have done if it were 30 bucks and the cop wasn't there? Betcha Stevie would have gone all atavistic and the unicorn becomes a frozen fire breathing dragon.


 would have made him pay before I drove him and kicked his ass out for trying to pay with counterfeit currency (I have a pen).

Takes about 2 seconds I use the pens on everything I get bigger than a $5 with some people.

Good counterfeit currency is extremely rare. Most of the attempts around here are movie cash. It says motion picture use only and feels way different.

It would have been a completely different crazy story if he had been going farther,










Here's An example of one.

Guy tried to pay with a $6.60 ride with it. Told him to GTFO before I shot him and he wasn't going to get his {*{^{ing change.

He skedaddled and I drove a couple block and called the cops.

(Essential to call the cops if you threaten a passenger with the gun. There's nothing the cops can do at that point but had the customer not known it was a fake (hard to say) it would have very much looked like I was robbing him. I'm also going to take no chances and if someone tries counterfeit currency they are going to get a full curb side kick out.

The deputy that showed up let me keep it (on the promise I don't try to spend it.)

New they are sold for about $25 for a stack of $2000 in $20s.

So 1 fake $20 is next to worthless.


----------



## LazyBumBunny (Jul 12, 2019)

And then you woke up all wet in the Uber airport queue.. 😂


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> This is an open forum. Anyone who opens and account and who will follow the rules may post to any topic.
> 
> Uber offers taxis in certain markets. It offers taxis in the Original Poster's market, Orlando, Florida. It is called Uber Taxi. Further, Uber offers taxis in my market, the Capital of Your Nation. It is called Uber Taxi here, as well. Other North American markets in which Uber offers taxis are Honolulu; Portland, Oregon; Chicago, Boston, Montréal. In Chicago, it is called Uber Cab.
> 
> ...


I did not know Uber operated taxis- that is -- where there's a meter and the fare is paid in cash at the end of the trip

My bias? Only observations drawn from my own experiences.

50%? I've had my suspicions from the start. My favorite was the "Uber driver" who advocated tipping hotel doormen to generate business.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> I did not know Uber operated taxis- that is -- where there's a meter and the fare is paid in cash at the end of the trip
> 
> My bias? Only observations drawn from my own experiences.
> 
> 50%? I've had my suspicions from the start. My favorite was the "Uber driver" who advocated tipping hotel doormen to generate business.


They don't operate any taxis.

They just have a few thousand on the Uber platform on Uber taxi.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> I did not know Uber operated taxis- that is -- where there's a meter and the fare is paid in cash at the end of the trip


On Uber Taxi, you pay the same as you would any other Uber. There is no cash involved. If there are two things that Uber hates it is telephones and ESPECIALLY cash. If Uber Taxi is available in the market in which you are, you choose it and it summons a real taxi with a licenced driver who actually knows what he is doing and where he is going. The driver turns on the meter. The driver runs the trip. The driver arrives at the customer's destination. The customer gets out. The driver keys the meter fare into the application. Uber charges the customer's credit card whatever the driver keyed into the application.

Uber Taxi is not available anywhere in Missouri. The closest market to St. Louis in which it is available is Chicago. It is called "Uber Cab", there.



Karen Stein said:


> My bias? Only observations drawn from my own experiences.


I mentioned your anti-taxi agenda. Your anti-taxi bias is coincidental to that, for now, at least.



Karen Stein said:


> My favorite was the "Uber driver" who advocated tipping hotel doormen to generate business.


If you never heard of cab or limousine drivers' paying off rotten hotel doormen and garbage hotel and apartment building desk clerks, you must have driven a cab in East Nowheresville, Pennsyltucky.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> So at 1:30 am I picked this dude up at a closed restataunt and he was going to the airport.
> 
> OK... way too early, that's weird...
> 
> ...


Sorry I don't believe a word of this.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Omega 3 said:


> Sorry I don't believe a word of this.


........................I have seen similar far too many times NOT to believe it.........but then, we cab drivers actually do know this business, despite what Uber and Lyft will try to tell you..............................


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Omega 3 said:


> Sorry I don't believe a word of this.


Why, what about it do you find hard to believe?


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

@Omega 3

Your knowledge of the taxi industry can fit in a thimble with room 
for the Chinese Army.


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> So at 1:30 am I picked this dude up at a closed restataunt and he was going to the airport.
> 
> OK... way too early, that's weird...
> 
> ...


Riveting and suspenseful, this has all the hallmarks of a runaway success Netflix series. Can't wait for episode 2.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I bet the pax had money for fake moustaches


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> This is so not true
> 
> 
> Cops don't arrest them. This is bull. Go ask a cop.


I believe in Stevie !!!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Omega 3 said:


> Sorry I don't believe a word of this.


While it's true we seem to get a very high % of bogus stories here I believe this one because of who posted it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

goneubering said:


> While it's true we seem to get a very high % of bogus stories here I believe this one because of who posted it.


@Stevie The magic Unicorn has proved to be a pretty reliable guy. Add to this that I have seen similar happen more than a few times.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

It seems as if more people trust me than Uber...


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> It seems as if more people trust me than Uber...


True story!!


----------



## Hideyokidshideyowifebcuz (Apr 30, 2019)

Well we know this didn’t happen in California. It’s no longer a crime to steal anything under $1,000. You cannot be prosecuted.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Hideyokidshideyowifebcuz said:


> Well we know this didn't happen in California.


It happened in Florida.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I did taxi for a few months. One guy paid me in gold. True story . He had no money but had gold.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

7Miles said:


> I did taxi for a few months. One guy paid me in gold. True story . He had no money but had gold.


Never had that before, i've had people _trying_ to pay with "winning" Lotto scratchers, gasoline (I have driven people for gasoline), food, sexual acts, fake money, foreign currency, and a psychic reading.

But never gold.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> Steve has been posting on this forum longer than literally 90% of the members. He posts are often very informative and fact based. He is, in my opinion an asset.
> Furthermore, he was an uber driver, AND is currently on the platform as a taxi driver.


Really? Says he joined April 2018. Did he leave and rejoin?

Not that I don't agree with the other things you say about him.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Really? Says he joined April 2018. Did he leave and rejoin?
> 
> Not that I don't agree with the other things you say about him.


He used to have a different name mearstroll or something like that.

He didn't leave, he retired his name. 
Not sure why, maybe he can tell us?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Mears Troll number 4,

Renamed and locked to Mars Troll number 4,

https://uberpeople.net/threads/changing-my-name.251481/
It was a poll for my new name,

Stevie the Magic Unicorn was 11/15 total votes.

Delete my account was an amazing zero votes


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Really? Says he joined April 2018. Did he leave and rejoin?
> 
> Not that I don't agree with the other things you say about him.


You even nominated a new name for him.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Combined total, 11,984 posts on UP.net.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> View attachment 402257


What ever happen to the guy on the Orlando forum , mollusk? I think was his name

Back the. There were less than 10k members


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It happened in Florida.


Ok I assumed this was California.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Never had that before, i've had people _trying_ to pay with "winning" Lotto scratchers, gasoline (I have driven people for gasoline), food, sexual acts, fake money, foreign currency, and a psychic reading.
> 
> But never gold.


Had all of them except for the psychic reading.

Psychos, yes.

Psychics, no.

BTW, if anyone is wondering how you get paid with gasoline, it's always via credit card at the pump, usually stolen.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Rex8976 said:


> Had all of them except for the psychic reading.
> 
> Psychos, yes.
> 
> ...


Nope...

Dude has gasoline in his garage but no cash/wallet. Just got mugged downtown (by the nightclubs) and didn't have his car keys either.

I drove him to his house he paid with just about 5 gallons of gas out of a can in his garage.'

just under 5 gallons at over $3.50 a gallon at the time... for about $20ish in cab fare.

Literally, he paid with gasoline....


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Nope...
> 
> Dude has gasoline in his garage but no cash/wallet. Just got mugged downtown (by the nightclubs) and didn't have his car keys either.
> 
> ...


I had people stop and fill my cab at a gas station.

You win the points on that one!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I'd have to say 90% of the time on my job i sit on my furry behind and run the X-ray scanner, I have a nack for spotting stuff so i get put on it a lot.


You must be doing checked luggage then. Agents working with passengers & carry-ons rotate positions something like every 15 minutes.


----------



## zephyr43 (Apr 13, 2019)

I believe the story and think it was handled correctly. Hopefully the guy was given a wake up call.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> You must be doing checked luggage then. Agents working with passengers & carry-ons rotate positions something like every 15 minutes.


I do both but because I have a nack for the X-ray scanner most of my time is doing checked luggage, or in a rotation with idiots who can't scan for crap.

Probably 3/4ths of the time checked 1/4 of the time in the security lines. Leaves me scanning luggage a lot of the time.

They don't have me do hand searches of bags very often because i get the giggles when i find _personal massagers._

And the rotation goes between the Death ray X-ray, metal detector/ID checker, and the alien doodad that scans for Protonic energy weapons and clocking devices, and then rotate out for break and it starts all over. Thus allowing staffing of all the positions and breaking to happen.

Coincidentally this is how Disney world staffs it's attractions (AKA rides)


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

raisedoncereal said:


> aging hags


I usually get those.


----------



## Vespa (Nov 29, 2018)

Hags, sit on hagmats.


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

fake and gay...and also, gay


----------



## MarcustheGreat (Feb 19, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> So at 1:30 am I picked this dude up at a closed restataunt and he was going to the airport.
> 
> OK... way too early, that's weird...
> 
> ...


Theft of services is a CIVIL matter, not a criminal one. Therefore, even IF the guy was arrested, he was likely released soon after. For you to call a familiar deputy simply because a guy left his wallet at home was a bit too much. Did you even attempt to ask him _why he _couldn't pay? You may take pleasure in the fact that he was arrested, but do know that he was likely released within a few hours and told to appear in court.



FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I would of took payment over the phone, plus wait time. Matter of fact, as soon as someone pulls shit about not paying, I start wait time and call the cops.
> 
> I almost had someone arrested on Christmas Eve for not coming up with the full amount. That person skimps on every driver too. No more though. Cops paid her fare.


You didn't have anyone arrested. A police officer may have felt the need to arrest that woman, but because theft of services is a *civil *matter, she was likely released and told to appear later in court.



backstreets-trans said:


> I like how the uber drivers think this stuff never happens. I had a $40 ride going to a family gathering where the lady blatantly refused to pay. All her friends and family claimed to have no money but were out front of house bbqing and drinking. I called their bluff and called the cops. While on phone with 911 she pulls a "Sanford and Son" faking a heart attack and flailing on the ground.
> 
> 911 dispatcher hears of the entire situation and sends out the cops and fire truck. Fire shows up first as she's still on the ground then cops. She fakes it for awhile longer until they pull out the stretcher then she remarkably recovers because she doesn't want a trip to the hospital. Cops canvas the friends and family after they hear both sides of the story and collect $24 for me. They ask me if I'll settle for that because the Aunt is known to have some mental issues.
> 
> ...


What's up with all these "calling 911 over passengers 'unwilling' to pay" stories? Theft of services is a CIVIL matter. Dialing emergency over what is a civil matter is pathetic and a poor decision on your part. A reasonable driver would have worked something out with the passenger, rather than immediately going to the police.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> would have made him pay before I drove him and kicked his ass out for trying to pay with counterfeit currency (I have a pen).
> 
> Takes about 2 seconds I use the pens on everything I get bigger than a $5 with some people.
> 
> ...


Aside from that being illegal since your life was not in danger, it was also a complete overreaction on your part. You have every right to tell a passenger to "GTFO," but threatening them with a weapon is illegal in non-life threatening situations.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Nope...
> 
> Dude has gasoline in his garage but no cash/wallet. Just got mugged downtown (by the nightclubs) and didn't have his car keys either.
> 
> ...


Instead of doing that, why didn't you simply just work out a solution with the passenger? If you're that desperate for cash and unforgiving of other people's mistakes, then there are plenty of part-time fast food and/or janitorial positions which you can work instead. And I'm sure if we heard the passenger's version of the story, they would say differently.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

MarcustheGreat said:


> You didn't have anyone arrested. A police officer may have felt the need to arrest that woman, but because theft of services is a *civil *matter, she was likely released and told to appear later in court.


¡Troll Alert!

Negative, Chapter 35 of the local municipal code states that theft of services is a class 3 misdemeanor punishable up to a year in jail plus restitution.


----------



## Moonrider (Feb 5, 2018)

MarcustheGreat said:


> Theft of services is a CIVIL matter, not a criminal one.


Depends on the state. *Most *states treat it as a criminal offense. Your state may be an exception. My state treats it as a misdemeanor.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Try walking out of a restaurant w/o paying...you'll get hooked.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

MarcustheGreat said:


> Theft of services is a CIVIL matter, not a criminal one. Therefore, even IF the guy was arrested, he was likely released soon after. For you to call a familiar deputy simply because a guy left his wallet at home was a bit too much. Did you even attempt to ask him _why he _couldn't pay? You may take pleasure in the fact that he was arrested, but do know that he was likely released within a few hours and told to appear in court.
> 
> 
> You didn't have anyone arrested. A police officer may have felt the need to arrest that woman, but because theft of services is a *civil *matter, she was likely released and told to appear later in court.
> ...


Sounds like you've been arrested for dipping out on a cab fare!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> Sounds like you've been arrested for dipping out on a cab fare!


Or waking the thread back up again. Please refer to the OP in regard to trolling.

:Sock puppet:


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> So at 1:30 am I picked this dude up at a closed restataunt and he was going to the airport.
> 
> OK... way too early, that's weird...
> 
> ...


Talk about a feel good story, the only thing better if I could pepper spray the perp followed by serious thumping with my favorite mag lite


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Or waking the thread back up again. Please refer to the OP in regard to trolling.
> 
> :Sock puppet:


Op as I. Steve or Marcus ?

I don't think steve is a Troll.


----------



## MarcustheGreat (Feb 19, 2020)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> ¡Troll Alert!
> 
> Negative, Chapter 35 of the local municipal code states that theft of services is a class 3 misdemeanor punishable up to a year in jail plus restitution.


Still doesn't change the fact that most disputes between taxi drivers and passengers are handled through a civil compromise. _Rational _taxi drivers generally work out a payment plan with passengers who either forget their wallets and/or don't have the money. The only people who mainly end up going to jail over theft of services are those who were _proven_ to have bad intentions and/or those with priors.


Moonrider said:


> Depends on the state. *Most *states treat it as a criminal offense. Your state may be an exception. My state treats it as a misdemeanor.


True, but at the arraignment, a civil compromise is usually worked out. Few jurisdictions treat honest mistakes (i.e. forgetting one's wallet) as incarcerable offenses. Of course, this does depend on a number of factors (i.e. proving intent, criminal history, etc.), but a civil compromise is usually arrived at. 


JaxUberLyft said:


> Try walking out of a restaurant w/o paying...you'll get hooked.


Most restaurants are actually quite forgiving in this regard. They'll ask for your contact info and usually some form of collateral. Even IF they call the police, all that results is a citation for you to appear in court. You most likely end up having to pay a hefty fine for "theft of services," but contrary to what the others in this thread are making out, one doesn't get incarcerated over things like the above. Big difference between actually going to jail and being arrested (or cited).


FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Or waking the thread back up again. Please refer to the OP in regard to trolling.
> 
> :Sock puppet:


This thread isn't that old, and it's easily accessible via a Google search. The mere fact that Google displays it as an option when googling Uber-related questions just goes to show that this thread has become quite popular. Pointing out overreactions isn't trolling. Much like a rational restaurant manager and/or barber, a rational taxi driver would work something out with passengers who either leave their wallets at home and/or don't have the money at the moment.


KingTravisHasNoClothes said:


> Talk about a feel good story, the only thing better if I could pepper spray the perp followed by serious thumping with my favorite mag lite


If excessive force is your thing, then join the police force. There's a legal route to just about anything. However, as a taxi driver, you are a civilian and cannot use excessive force outside of self-defense situations.



W00dbutcher said:


> Actually there is a lot of paperwork to this. I've sent several to jail in the cops give him as many opportunities as they can before they take them. I even had one guy call another cab company that usually takes him and get the money from the driver just so he wouldn't go to jail
> 
> It's actually a pretty major thing in some cities. Here in Jacksonville and stuff against a merchant which is even worse then shoplifting
> 
> ...


If you sent someone to jail (which is unlikely), then it was likely due to the passenger having priors and a proven intent to swindle.



doyousensehumor said:


> This^^^ many of the smaller fares are not worth waiting on the police, because it is a low priority call, and the time loss would be more than just moving on and collecting other Riders.
> 
> I had a taxi passenger once that went across town. Because of her age, I requested a down payment at the beginning. But she said someone else was paying for it. I said okay, but I would call the cops for theft of services if it didn't get paid.
> 
> ...


There are several holes in your story. I'm not sure where this took place, but it sounds as if the girl in question is a minor. The police officer may have cited her for theft of services, but even that is unlikely due to the fact that she was (presumably) under 18.

_" I didn't have to go to court, as she pled guilty."_

Who pled guilty? The mother or the girl? Because you implied that the girl was a minor, it is highly unlikely that she was charged with anything. She may have been told to appear in court, but most citations over petty theft do NOT involve being handcuffed or taken into custody. If what you said is true, then it's a good example of a wrongful arrest depending on the jurisdiction. In the end, you hinted that the arraignment resulted in a civil compromise whereby you received your money "after a few months."

Just goes to show why you should be more forgiving. Had you worked something out with the girl and her mother, then you likely wouldn't have lost their business as customers. Having a loyal (and regular) customer base can very much help you in the long-run.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

MarcustheGreat said:


> The only people who mainly end up going to jail over theft of services are those who were _proven_ to have bad intentions and/or those with priors.


Clearly this pax had no intention of paying and had bad intentions.



MarcustheGreat said:


> True, but at the arraignment, a civil compromise is usually worked out.


No, Sometimes and agreement between the stare and the defendant is worked out BEFORE the arraignment and the judge often will follow the states recommendation if the defendant pleads guilty. Arraignments are for reading of the charges and entering a plea. If the defendant pleads guilty, the judge will impose a sentence.

This is true iof many charges, not just theft of services.



MarcustheGreat said:


> Because you implied that the girl was a minor, it is highly unlikely that she was charged with anything. She may have been told to appear in court, but most citations over petty theft do NOT involve being handcuffed or taken into custody. If what you said is true, then it's a good example of a wrongful arrest depending on the jurisdiction.


What? One need not be taken into custody to be charged. If she went to court, she was charged. There's no wrongful arrest. If a kid, a minor, steals from a store that child can be arrested. Oftem the police release to the parents custody but not always. They can be charged with theft whether or not they are taken into custody. A notice to appear is technically an arrest.

What's your agenda here?

Whats your back story?

To create an account just to reply to this thread, you must have a motive.

Sounds like you got caught stealing and paid the price and now you are extremely bitter. You cannot seriously be advocating for people to openly accept someone stealing from us.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

MarcustheGreat said:


> Still doesn't change the fact that most disputes between taxi drivers and passengers are handled through a civil compromise. _Rational _taxi drivers generally work out a payment plan with passengers who either forget their wallets and/or don't have the money. The only people who mainly end up going to jail over theft of services are those who were _proven_ to have bad intentions and/or those with priors.
> 
> True, but at the arraignment, a civil compromise is usually worked out. Few jurisdictions treat honest mistakes (i.e. forgetting one's wallet) as incarcerable offenses. Of course, this does depend on a number of factors (i.e. proving intent, criminal history, etc.), but a civil compromise is usually arrived at.
> 
> ...


Unsubscribed


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

MarcustheGreat said:


> There are several holes in your story. I'm not sure where this took place, but it sounds as if the girl in question is a minor. The police officer may have cited her for theft of services, but even that is unlikely due to the fact that she was (presumably) under 18.
> 
> _" I didn't have to go to court, as she pled guilty."_
> 
> ...


There are several holes in your reading comprehension, 
understanding laws vary based on jurisdiction, 
and your understanding of a business relationship.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> Clearly this pax had no intention of paying and had bad intentions.
> 
> No, Sometimes and agreement between the stare and the defendant is worked out BEFORE the arraignment and the judge often will follow the states recommendation if the defendant pleads guilty. Arraignments are for reading of the charges and entering a plea. If the defendant pleads guilty, the judge will impose a sentence.
> 
> ...


Don't you just love "New" Members who come here to lecture us.


----------



## MarcustheGreat (Feb 19, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> Clearly this pax had no intention of paying and had bad intentions.
> 
> No, Sometimes and agreement between the stare and the defendant is worked out BEFORE the arraignment and the judge often will follow the states recommendation if the defendant pleads guilty. Arraignments are for reading of the charges and entering a plea. If the defendant pleads guilty, the judge will impose a sentence.
> 
> ...


You're correct about a notice to appear being used in lieu of an arrest in the State of Florida, but simply being made to go to court does NOT mean that she was charged. When one is arrested for an offense, they _face charges_ for that offense. That doesn't necessarily mean that they are (or will be) charged. While _hiring with the intent to defraud_ is considered a misdemeanor in the state of Florida, the charges are often dropped if the suspect did NOT have bad intentions. In "doyousenseumor's" story, I suspect that the charges were dropped because the girl did not INTEND to steal. She expected her mother to be at the destination, and so the poster likely received his money (a few months later) through a compromise of some sort. I highly doubt she pled guilty to anything considering she did not have ill intentions.

I called it a "wrongful arrest" due to her _intent_. A child who steals from a store has bad intentions, but someone who uses a taxi driver's services *with* the intention of paying isn't a criminal from an ethical standpoint. As for my back story, what exactly do you want me to specify? I don't usually use anonymous forums, but all the comments/stories about (presumed) taxi drivers going on power trips made me feel the need to create an account just to reply. I will give you one thing, though - as a regular user of both Uber and non-Uber taxis, I can give you advice on how to best retain your customer base. All too often, taxi and Uber drivers lack good customer service skills as evidenced by some of the posts on this thread.

_"You cannot seriously be advocating for people to openly accept someone stealing from us."_

No one is "stealing from you." They may hire you with the intent to defraud (the proper term for the offense), but that isn't the same thing as stealing something tangible from you. And I'm simply giving advice on how you people can best retain your customer base. We've all been in situations where we've forgotten our wallets. OP Steve stated that the man wasn't _willing _to pay, and so he had a familiar deputy arrest him. More than likely, I suspect that the man couldn't pay because he didn't have the money on him. Being forgiving of simple mistakes (i.e. forgetting wallet or a cancelled credit card) is important. It helps you retain your customer base. Effective customer interaction works both ways. Much like how customers forgive you when you're having a bad day, you forgive them in the event that they forget to bring cash or leave their wallets at home.

I'll say it again: very few people willingly intend to defraud service providers. Working out a payment plan (i.e. $10 this week, $10 the next) or giving them a few hours is far more effective in the long-run if you desire to keep them as customers.



FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Unsubscribed


Suit yourself.


doyousensehumor said:


> There are several holes in your reading comprehension,
> understanding laws vary based on jurisdiction,
> and your understanding of a business relationship.


Perhaps you could clarify your experience with that girl and her mother? What bothers me the most isn't the fact that she was given a notice to appear, but the fact that you were unforgiving of her mother's lack of punctuality. If you truly desired to keep them as customers, then you would have traded contact info and given them a week or two to come up with the money. And calling the police on a minor girl who expected her parent to pay is unethical, at least in my opinion.

Your profile states that you're from "the Valley of the Sun," and the law in AZ is very similar to the law in FL in terms of handling misdemeanor offenses. 


goneubering said:


> Don't you just love "New" Members who come here to lecture us. :wink:


I'm here to give you advice, not to lecture you. If you only hear stories from fellow employees and taxi drivers, then you forget that the customer also has their own point of view. Proper customer service works both ways. Maybe I missed something when I signed up, but there is no forum rule that explicitly states that customers cannot join.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I've been a cab (and or Uber driver) since 2010.

this is the first guy I've had arrested over just not paying for a cab.

normally I'll take collateral of some sort and they will pay to get the collateral back.

if it's a really long trip I make them pay before the ride (same if the trip has a lot of warning signs.)

If Janes card declines or Tamika is $3.00 short after we ended up in a detour from an accident and couldn't take the "normal" exit off the highway this isn't criminal enough to get the police involved.

Here's a good one..










the woman couldn't pay for her ride home from work on a Friday. I took her phone and drove her knowing she couldn't pay. Meter read $65 and I did it for a promise of $50 because her job sucks way worse than mine.

Calling the cop really is my last option and I would rather work something out.

and reality is that going to court is something that will never happen over $20.

And update...

I got paid for the ride to drop the charges but he got federal charges on counterfeit currency.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MarcustheGreat said:


> There are several holes in your story. I'm not sure where this took place, but it sounds as if the girl in question is a minor. The police officer may have cited her for theft of services, but even that is unlikely due to the fact that she was (presumably) under 18.
> 
> _" I didn't have to go to court, as she pled guilty."_
> 
> ...


And there's a hole in your sock.


----------



## MarcustheGreat (Feb 19, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I've been a cab (and or Uber driver) since 2010.
> 
> this is the first guy I've had arrested over just not paying for a cab.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. I'm glad you're willing to work something out in the event that a passenger forgets their wallet and/or doesn't have the money at that particular time. I do have one question, though; if a passenger gives you a personal item as collateral (i.e. phone or state-issued ID) and then contacts you saying that they _can't_ come up with ALL the money soon enough and that they _need_ their item of collateral back (for whatever reason), do you go directly to the police?

You would have every right to do so, but I'm wondering if you would be willing to work out some sort of payment plan (i.e. $5 a week for a $25 ride) as opposed to going directly to the police. It does seem as if you're understanding of passenger situations, and that's good to have if one plans on retaining a loyal (and regular) customer base.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

MarcustheGreat said:


> Thanks for the update. I'm glad you're willing to work something out in the event that a passenger forgets their wallet and/or doesn't have the money at that particular time. I do have one question, though; if a passenger gives you a personal item as collateral (i.e. phone or state-issued ID) and then contacts you saying that they _can't_ come up with ALL the money soon enough and that they _need_ their item of collateral back (for whatever reason), do you go directly to the police?
> 
> You would have every right to do so, but I'm wondering if you would be willing to work out some sort of payment plan (i.e. $5 a week for a $25 ride) as opposed to going directly to the police. It does seem as if you're understanding of passenger situations, and that's good to have if one plans on retaining a loyal (and regular) customer base.


well he took off so he did not attempt to work anything out.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> well he took off so he did not attempt to work anything out.


So reduce your Customer Base by one?


----------



## MarcustheGreat (Feb 19, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> well he took off so he did not attempt to work anything out.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I wasn't referring to that specific passenger; my comment was intended to be more generic. As for your post where you stated that you pulled a gun on a passenger for giving you counterfeit money, are you sure that was legal? Outside of a self-defense situation and assuming he wasn't trying to steal anything or harm anyone else, I don't quite see how Florida allows taxi drivers (or anyone for that matter) to do that. If anything, he may have been caught by surprise since someone else may have handed those counterfeit bills to him.


----------

